# Possibly moving to Colorado



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You realize colorado is a state? Its also really big....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Evergreen? That's it. There are no suburbs within 30-45 of the major mountains unless you count Eldora. If you want close-ish vicinity to a major city and ski resorts move to Utah.


----------



## slashbashthrash (Jan 21, 2018)

just trying to toss an idea around. I'm planning to visit Denver and look around from there in a couple of weeks. Los Angles is just getting way too ridiculous.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Grand Junction is great, you have Powder Horn right there and don't have to deal with any lift lines. Granted meth is huge, but who cares!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Evergreen? That's it. There are no suburbs within 30-45 of the major mountains unless you count Eldora. If you want close-ish vicinity to a major city and ski resorts move to Utah.


Pretty much this.

I've lived in Evergreen for a decade. I might have another 3-5 years left in me if that. I'd re-think the Front Range of CO thing if I were you. Way too crowded now with way too much traffic. We're rapidly approaching the time when day trips to the mountains from the Front Range are no longer going to be a realistic concept, particularly on the weekends.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

slashbashthrash said:


> just trying to toss an idea around. I'm planning to visit Denver and look around from there in a couple of weeks. Los Angles is just getting way too ridiculous.


LA is definitely full on ridiculous, but I-70 weekend traffic is pretty much LA level these days. Way too many southern Californians have already beat you to this idea. Now SoCal traffic and cost of living is following.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

at least they know how to drive in LA


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> at least they know how to drive in LA


Not when you throw snow on the road.... then they are all asian women...


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Jeez, has traffic really gotten tat bad there? I could possibly be moving the Denver or Boulder for grad school in Fall 2018 and was counting on being able to snowboard if living there.

Living in AK, I don't even know what traffic is, but you guys make it sound like a day trip could be crippled by the crowded commute. I hope it doesn't prevent me from snowboarding when/if I'm there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Synathidy said:


> Jeez, has traffic really gotten tat bad there? I could possibly be moving the Denver or Boulder for grad school in Fall 2018 and was counting on being able to snowboard if living there.
> 
> Living in AK, I don't even know what traffic is, but you guys make it sound like a day trip could be crippled by the crowded commute. I hope it doesn't prevent me from snowboarding when/if I'm there.


Weekends are brutal, summer and winter. Weekend powder days are full on shit shows. If you can ride during the week, it's manageable but if you're stuck trying to do the weekend thing it gets old quick.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Weekends are brutal, summer and winter. Weekend powder days are full on shit shows. If you can ride during the week, it's manageable but if you're stuck trying to do the weekend thing it gets old quick.


Mmm, I'd imagine. Well, at least the less-busy weekdays are available there. One quirk about my local area is that the two-three resorts here are ONLY open on weekends, with occasional extra days around holidays. It's probably because there are so few people here that it would be virtually empty on weekdays (no business).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Weekend powder days are still a shit show. They're equivalent to what weekends were 5+ years ago.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Weekday powder days are still a shit show. They're equivalent to what weekends were 5+ years ago.



Fixed that for you


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

Just moved to the Denver area in October from D.C. I've been out to Loveland Ski Area three times so far, twice on Fridays and once on a powder Saturday of a holiday weekend (how's that for a trifecta!) Both Friday drives I left around 7/7:15 and was in the rental shop in around 90-100 minutes later (exactly what Google Maps predicts a no traffic trip should take). That Saturday drive was much worse. Left at 6:15 and landed at 8:50.

Overall the traffic is MUCH better than D.C. (and subsequently LA) and I've found the biggest people who say traffic is horrible are the ones that were here before the boom and we're used to almost no traffic. However, everywhere in the country has increased traffic. For better or worse, it's the way of things. And Denver is still way better than many other metro areas, especially given the proximity to skiing and snowboarding.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Give it another 5 years and that two and a half hour Saturday morning drive will be 4+. To Loveland. Summit County is further still. IMO, weekend day trips to Vail/Beaver Creek are already pretty much unfeasible.

Wait until you have one of those 6+ hour drives back from Summit County due to metering at the tunnel and Loveland Pass being closed. That was the last straw for me and the Epic Pass. Told my bros that day I'd never do it again and I meant it. I rode Loveland solo the next year before they threw in the towel on that drive too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is a reason I moved to Ridgway when the opportunity presented itself after 27 years in Denver...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> There is a reason I moved to Ridgway when the opportunity presented itself after 27 years in Denver...


This. There's plenty of greatness left in CO but it's gotten to the point that anything within a two hour drive (without traffic) of the Front Range is an unholy crowded shit show. I'm not even talking about snowboarding here. I'm talking about secluded Jeep trails where you could go camping on the weekend a decade ago and only see a handful of people all weekend, if that. Those same places look like a KOA campground off of a busy highway these days. One of my favorites is within 45 minutes or so of Evergreen. About 7 years ago, we went camping up there on 4th of July weekend and there was literally one other tent up there. I wouldn't even consider trying to go up there over a holiday weekend these days.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> This. There's plenty of greatness left in CO but it's gotten to the point that anything within a two hour drive (without traffic) of the Front Range is an unholy crowded shit show. I'm not even talking about snowboarding here. I'm talking about secluded Jeep trails where you could go camping on the weekend a decade ago and only see a handful of people all weekend, if that. Those same places look like a KOA campground off of a busy highway these days. One of my favorites is within 45 minutes or so of Evergreen. About 7 years ago, we went camping up there on 4th of July weekend and there was literally one other tent up there. I wouldn't even consider trying to go up there over a holiday weekend these days.


Ha! We looked at places within 3 hours of Denver. After a couple of weekend visits I pointed out to the wife that there were a lot of visitors from the metro area and we could only expect that number to go up as time went by. Hence the big move to the other side of the state. It has definitely gotten nuts. The internet isn't helping in this regard either.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> It has definitely gotten nuts. The internet isn't helping in this regard either.


I'm really curious about this. What do you think is driving the migration to CO? It just looks nice on the internet? Legal weed? Looking for a good place to raise kids? Where are folks coming from? Further up this thread and on others, California is mentioned.

I know folks who have moved to Denver but they don't share my outdoor hobbies so the reasons were mostly job related.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Ha! We looked at places within 3 hours of Denver. After a couple of weekend visits I pointed out to the wife that there were a lot of visitors from the metro area and we could only expect that number to go up as time went by. Hence the big move to the other side of the state. It has definitely gotten nuts. The internet isn't helping in this regard either.


The internet plays a huge role. A decade ago, there weren't tons of websites available detailing every trail known to man, jeep, mountain bike, hiking, or otherwise. Now there are. Knowledge of lots of places that were scantly known back then are readily available to anyone with any ability to adequately use Google.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

rpadc said:


> I'm really curious about this. What do you think is driving the migration to CO?


I could have googled sooner and answered my question with ease.

https://www.denverpost.com/2017/12/03/more-coloradans-leaving-colorado-population-growth/

I'm a DC native and we've been invaded over the past decade+ by a wave of dickholes who have driven up costs and driven out locals. Our traffic has long been bad but I can relate to the sadness folks feel who are leaving CO.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

rpadc said:


> I could have googled sooner and answered my question with ease.
> 
> https://www.denverpost.com/2017/12/03/more-coloradans-leaving-colorado-population-growth/
> 
> I'm a DC native and we've been invaded over the past decade+ by a wave of dickholes who have driven up costs and driven out locals. Our traffic has long been bad but I can relate to the sadness folks feel who are leaving CO.


Colorado is also, for whatever reason, the promised land for a large percentage people who live east of the state. Snow sports being number 1, but the state is also held in high regards for rock climbing, mountain biking, kayaking and other outdoor sports too. There are plenty of states that also offer the same goods, some are arguably better. They just don't have the interest that Colorado does. Also, when you talk Colorado, most everyone ends up in the Denver Metro/Front Range area, or at the Summit/Eagle county circus. There are a lot of places that do not have the traffic but they are far away from a major population center too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think for most Colorado has the best balance of professional opportunities, outdoor activities (both winter and summer), urban amenities, and generally good weather. Lots of places have one or some of those, but very few have the total package.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Do you need a big airport?*



slashbashthrash said:


> Hey guys I'm looking into making a possible move to Colorado. I'm looking to see where would be some good safe neighborhoods in Colorado that's a suburb for my family that's within 30-45 min away from a city but relatively close to some of the snow resorts (30min- 1hr). Any input is much appreciated.


If you have to have direct flights to major cities, your options are not great. Georgetown, Idaho Springs and Evergreen are 1 to 2 hours to DIA. (But can't plan on weekends, obviously) I dig Silverplume, but it's got the mountain weird thing going full retard. And your gonna hear I-70 24/7. Also, Dumont and Empire areas aren't in a city, but would work for me.

These places are in your range if you will ride A-basin, Winterpark and the place that can't be named. But if you can ride, you won't get to A-basin or Winter Park on a snow day because the passes will be closed. We live in Idaho Springs, don't think you can plan on a one hour trip anywhere in Summit County. Copper should work, but you gotta ride a bus to the chairs? I heard Subie drivers get good parking. But doubt you can plan on it being an hour. My kids are in Clear Creek schools, and I like them. But we came from the hood, so you'll need to check for yourself. 

Obviously, if you can just do it, move to any place farther from Denver. Personally, I like Salida/Monarch, Durango/Purgatory, Winterpark/Granby and Wolfcreek/Pagosa Springs(Although South Fork might be more my speed). If you do this, the point is to leave off all the Summit County areas(Vail, Breck, Keystone, Copper....)

Ski Cooper/Leadville is way too flat.

Aspen/Snowmass/Highlands, Steamboat and Telluride require that you have your own jet for admission to their suburbs. You might be able to hustle affordable housing in these areas, but the passes are gonna be brutal. But the riding is very good at these places, so more power to you if you can swing it.

Crested Butte is getting up there on the pass I bet. But Gunnison is nice, Crested Butte, town and mountain are cool.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Evergreen? That's it. There are no suburbs within 30-45 of the major mountains unless you count Eldora. If you want close-ish vicinity to a major city and ski resorts move to Utah.


About Utah

I currently live like 2 blocks from the mouth of Big Cottonwood Canyon(Brighton\Solitude), we left the house at 8am and traffic was already back up 10 MILES to the road we live on down in Cottonwood Heights

Yes it was a Saturday powder day during a year of shitty snow but I turned around and went home. I should have been up touring from the resort parking lot at 7am(securing my parking spot and getting up before traffic) then I could have gotten some resort laps in and been home drinking beer by 2pm. 

Long and short of it is this, anywhere worth living in close proximity to jobs and world class outdoor recreation is getting tough unless you have a trust fund. 

I tell people without families or with just one kid to seriously look into RV living if they want to make a life for themselves in the mountains. 

So NO please DON'T come to Salt Lake City, Ogden has good access(Powder Mountain and Snowbasin) and there's still cheap houses to buy but the days of finding something good AND cheap in SLC is long gone.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> About Utah
> 
> I currently live like 2 blocks from the mouth of Big Cottonwood Canyon(Brighton\Solitude), we left the house at 8am and traffic was already back up 10 MILES to the road we live on down in Cottonwood Heights
> 
> ...


It's all relative. For someone in the Front Range of CO, the SLC area of Utah is cheap. For someone coming out of LA or other parts of SoCal or the Bay Area, the CO Front Range is cheap.


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

As a snow crazy boarder living in South Florida, these 'moving west' threads are of great interest to me. I have bandied the idea of moving out west to Colorado for the past couple of years, but as a middle aged dude with a family it presents a real quandary. From what Ive read and heard, the Denver spot is completely blown up. Which is kind of sad, as the state of CO has a lot going for it. Wherever I would move, not being wealthy, I would still have to work and make a living, so the boarding would be on my 'free' time. It would also involve commuting to the mountain, either weekday or weekend. As it stands now, when I head to the mountains, there are no responsibilities other than heading out early to get those first tracks. I might actually get out on the slopes for more days ( in a row for sure) than many who live driving distance from them. 

Does anyone have any experience with owning a partial share of a mountain condo? Second home in the mountains? RV road dogging? Please chime in, JD


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I approve of everybody moving to CO...cause its the greatest and has the most fantastic snow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I approve of everybody moving to CO...cause its the greatest and has the most fantastic snow.


Me too! Colorado, specifically Denver area, is the place to be for sure. Theres endless Champagne powder and a plethora of high paying jobs.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> Colorado is also, for whatever reason, the promised land for a large percentage people who live east of the state. Snow sports being number 1, but the state is also held in high regards for rock climbing, mountain biking, kayaking and other outdoor sports too. There are plenty of states that also offer the same goods, some are arguably better. They just don't have the interest that Colorado does. Also, when you talk Colorado, most everyone ends up in the Denver Metro/Front Range area, or at the Summit/Eagle county circus. There are a lot of places that do not have the traffic but they are far away from a major population center too.


Exactly, it's the marketing that CO has done. They simply sell CO better than other states do. When's the last time you've seen a commercial from the Idaho tourist bureau. It also doesn't hurt that Vail and Aspen are basically synonymous with winter sports in the US so CO gets plenty of free marketing from them as well. 

Ask most people in the East to name a state in the Rockies and they'll blurt o ut CO and struggle for the rest of the list.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> It's all relative. For someone in the Front Range of CO, the SLC area of Utah is cheap. For someone coming out of LA or other parts of SoCal or the Bay Area, the CO Front Range is cheap.


OK right good point 

But man......if I wasn't in so deep with Fresh Tracks Mountain House debt I'd be buying up $150,000 duplexes in Ogden like no ones business. 

Mountain bike trails(and parks) through the city, 20-40 minutes from 2 world class ski resorts, endless backcountry skiing\running\climbing\camping, a massive lake with great boating and fishing, several large outdoor companies are head quarters there ect. 

I feel like its one of the few places left in the country with easily attainable jobs, low cost of living, world class mountain sports right on your doorstep where its still affordable for what I consider middle class coming from Minnesota.


----------

